# InstaChord - Brilliant Little Piece of Software - On Sale $14.90



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

Bought it about an hour ago and have been playing around. If you're a so-so keyboardist like me, this is a godsend. Opens all kinds of creativity, allowing me to instantly play things I'd normally fumble around for hours to get right.

One of the beauties of it is that during playback it actually plays back the proper notes rather than simply putting a chord on a single key.

Purists will scoff, but hey, we do what we gotta do. 

Here's something that would have taken me a bit of practice to do (don't laugh), but only took me seconds with InstaChord:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/instachord-mp3.13013/][/AUDIOPLUS]

https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/4249-InstaChord


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> Bought it about an hour ago and have been playing around. If you're a so-so keyboardist like me, this is a godsend. Opens all kinds of creativity, allowing me to instantly play things I'd normally fumble around for hours to get right.
> 
> One of the beauties of it is that during playback it actually plays back the proper notes rather than simply putting a chord on a single key.
> 
> ...



Am Keyboardist as well …. and got the Demo recently. So thick-headed, was almost believing it was intended more for guitar players …. 

Thanks for posting.  Will go back and revisit carefully cuz I really need a tool like this !


----------



## bigcat1969 (Apr 21, 2018)

Be sure to try the demo, probably my lack of understanding but I couldn't get it to do anything in Studio One 2. Looks cool though.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 21, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> Be sure to try the demo, probably my lack of understanding but I couldn't get it to do anything in Studio One 2. Looks cool though.




Thanks that's a good point,I use DP9 which isn't on the list of supported DAWs,I need to try the demo to see if it will work w/ DP.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2018)

Ha Ha !!! Joke's on me  This is a 'senior' IQ test and I flunked …… 
Running Demo in Reaper, all is functioning OK, but User Manual has me sadly confused. 

*@ robgb* is having success, so $14.90 seems like a decent deal.


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> User Manual has me sadly confused


I didn't bother to read the manual. Just screwed around until I figured out what was going on. You have to make sure to route the vst to a midi instrument (I used Arturia V2) and set up the keys in InstaChord the way you want them. Play around a little and you'll eventually get it.


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks that's a good point,I use DP9 which isn't on the list of supported DAWs,I need to try the demo to see if it will work w/ DP.


Reaper isn't on the list either, but it works great.


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> Be sure to try the demo, probably my lack of understanding but I couldn't get it to do anything in Studio One 2. Looks cool though.


It's been awhile since I used Studio One, but I assume there's a way to route a send to another track. Set up InstaChord on one track and send it to your VSTi of choice on another track.


----------



## jmauz (Apr 21, 2018)

Awesome recommendation! Perfect for drummers like myself who have 10 thumbs.


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> Purists will scoff, but hey, we do what we gotta do.



The same purists who can also play every instrument in an orchestra?

And drag their equipment to a cave to record the perfect REAL reverb?

Times are changing, and for the better 

This is fantastic.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> Reaper isn't on the list either, but it works great.



Went ahead and purchased. User Manual has several DAWs and short Reaper section with pic


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

Zak Rahman said:


> The same purists who can also play every instrument in an orchestra?


LOL. Nice one.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 21, 2018)

I could have sworn there were some posts about a year ago about similar software, but I couldn't find it.

What other software is out there that does provide "chord suggestions" similar to what is in Cubase?

@robgb thanks for this suggestion! I'll be picking this one up for sure.


----------



## MChangoM (Apr 21, 2018)

robgb said:


> It's been awhile since I used Studio One, but I assume there's a way to route a send to another track. Set up InstaChord on one track and send it to your VSTi of choice on another track.



Here's what it looks like in Studio One 3 - set input for track 1 (MIDI instrument) to track 2 (InstaChord). Arm one or both of the tracks for recording - depending on your needs.


----------



## Fox (Apr 21, 2018)

Awesome little tool. Thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 21, 2018)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I could have sworn there were some posts about a year ago about similar software, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> What other software is out there that does provide "chord suggestions" similar to what is in Cubase?
> 
> @robgb thanks for this suggestion! I'll be picking this one up for sure.



Scaler is quite cool. It has quite a few different uses. It does have a library of chords laid out in different genres, but it can also detect what you play into it, so you can create your own chord sets. It's a lot of fun just improvising into it then playing around with the results. It also can be used as a learning tool. It has a scale section that includes every mode in every key. When you select one it shows you the notes of the scale and also lays out the diatonic chords for that scale. You can also select one chord, and then look at a bunch of variations and voicings for that chord. Between the preset chords, the detection section, the diatonic and alternative chord section, you can then drag chords from any of those areas in the the progression builder at the bottom. There you can arrange up to 16 chords (should be more IMO), change their inversion and or octave and save them as chord sets for later recall or drag them into your DAW. Definitely worth checking out. They offer a 14 day demo

http://tiny.ph/7MZh


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Definitely worth checking out.


Hopefully they'll have a no-brainer deal on Scaler like they are with InstaChord. Wouldn't hurt to have both.


----------



## MChangoM (Apr 21, 2018)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I could have sworn there were some posts about a year ago about similar software, but I couldn't find it.



Was it this one?

https://frozenplain.com/product/obelisk/


----------



## tav.one (Apr 22, 2018)

+1 on Scaler, I use it every day.
Scale & Chord detection feature is killer & also the chord alternatives & voicing. Some of the included Chord Sets are very cinematic & super-inspiring.
I talked to the devs and next version (1.3, coming in few months) will have dedicated Film Score & Cinematic chord sets.

I checked InstaChord a week ago but passed.


----------



## robgb (Apr 22, 2018)

tav.one said:


> I checked InstaChord a week ago but passed.


That's a shame, because it's a great little tool. But to each his own.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2018)

Isn't this a bit lazy? I'm sure that's the most obvious response to something like this, but is learning harmony and technique really that off-putting? If you're making the odd track for fun, I can see how this could be quite a nice shortcut, but surely a professional composer should be all over harmony, chord relationships and voicings as an absolute minimum...


----------



## Mornats (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm a hobbyist and find it's a great shortcut to laying down a chord progression or a melody. Once I've got it down I'll go and learn the chords so I can try and play it without Instachord. I find it makes learning much quicker and easier for me.


----------



## Trusong (Apr 22, 2018)

I also got Scaler and it’s useful. I saw videos for Instachord, but still undecided about this one.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2018)

Mornats said:


> I'm a hobbyist and find it's a great shortcut to laying down a chord progression or a melody. Once I've got it down I'll go and learn the chords so I can try and play it without Instachord. I find it makes learning much quicker and easier for me.



Great. This is the kind of thing I think it would be pretty useful for - and the fact you're then figuring out what the generated chord patterns are means you're learning from it. Maybe I don't need to be so grumpy about it


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 22, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Isn't this a bit lazy? I'm sure that's the most obvious response to something like this, but is learning harmony and technique really that off-putting? If you're making the odd track for fun, I can see how this could be quite a nice shortcut, but surely a professional composer should be all over harmony, chord relationships and voicings as an absolute minimum...


I haven't tried InstraChord, but nowadays a 'composer' has to know how to write for all instruments in an orchestra, program/play drums, guitar, synthesis, know theory, mix, master and learn all sorts of production techniques, and be good at sound design.
Add to that, you have to learn a vast variety of musical genres if you want to survive in this wilderness.
Personally, I'll take any help I can get. 
For me it's the destination that counts, not the journey.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 22, 2018)

robgb said:


> That's a shame, because it's a great little tool. But to each his own.



Its awesome and I may get it but I realised I already have enough tools that do similar things. Its a great tool and specially at that price.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 22, 2018)

Zak Rahman said:


> The same purists who can also play every instrument in an orchestra?
> 
> And drag their equipment to a cave to record the perfect REAL reverb?
> 
> ...



Most of my purchases have been midi files. I can play almost all of the orchestra instruments but there is no "remove suck" plugin yet. Plus I don't have any mics.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 22, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> *Isn't this a bit lazy*? I'm sure that's the most obvious response to something like this, but is learning harmony and technique really that off-putting? If you're making the odd track for fun, I can see how this could be quite a nice shortcut, but surely a professional composer should be all over harmony, chord relationships and voicings as an absolute minimum...



Not really. There are ghost writers and deadlines. In today's industry music he demand is to produce music quickly. No longer do bands take 3 years to make an album unless you are one of the giants.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 22, 2018)

I like it really too. Mainly because of the choices of strumming algorithms/orders etc.
I used to have to do this via touch screens but this tools makes it even better without i actually have to do a real (virtual) strumming. 
I do wish it had some more options here but for the price tag it´s really great as is. 
It´s also great that it´s a Logic midi FX and i can combine it easy with other midi tools.


----------



## robgb (Apr 22, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Isn't this a bit lazy? I'm sure that's the most obvious response to something like this, but is learning harmony and technique really that off-putting? If you're making the odd track for fun, I can see how this could be quite a nice shortcut, but surely a professional composer should be all over harmony, chord relationships and voicings as an absolute minimum...


I already know harmony and chord relationships and voicings, but my keyboard skills are lacking. I can play decently enough with practice, have progressed to a certain point, but the lack of skill slows me down when I'm composing and, frankly, can often stifle my creativity. This tool allows me not to get hung up on that and play chord progressions quickly and easily without needing to spend precious minutes, or even hours, practicing. It doesn't create for me, it merely helps me get the sounds inside my head onto the keyboard. Just like writing notes on a staff get the sounds inside your head down on paper.

Your comment, by the way, is exactly what I meant when I mentioned purists. Not everyone approaches composing in the same way, nor do they have to. Some of us are awash in theory, others of us rely on instinct and our ears. There's no right way to do it, and there's certainly no LAZY way to compose. Everything we use is a tool. The piano. Our DAWs. Our sample libraries. Our Vsts. Software like this. To accuse anyone who uses these things of being lazy, is a bit disingenuous.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 22, 2018)

robgb said:


> I already know harmony and chord relationships and voicings, but my keyboard skills are lacking. I can play decently enough with practice, have progressed to a certain point, but the lack of skill slows me down when I'm composing and, frankly, can often stifle my creativity. This tool allows me not to get hung up on that and play chord progressions quickly and easily without needing to spend precious minutes, or even hours, practicing. It doesn't create for me, it merely helps me get the sounds inside my head onto the keyboard. Just like writing notes on a staff get the sounds inside your head down on paper.
> 
> Your comment, by the way, is exactly what I meant when I mentioned purists. Not everyone approaches composing in the same way, nor do they have to. Some of us are awash in theory, others of us rely on instinct and our ears. There's no right way to do it, and there's certainly no LAZY way to compose. Everything we use is a tool. The piano. Our DAWs. Our sample libraries. Our Vsts. Software like this. To accuse anyone who uses these things of being lazy, is a bit disingenuous.



TOTALLY !!! I am waaay toward other end of spectrum …. lifetime pianist, getting great joy from involvement with VI Libraries of all types. 
ex … have almost all of OTS guitar libs, but terrible at strumming, playing. Looking forward to using InstaChord with OTS to see what can be accomplished. I assume there are massive possibilities.
Maybe not the best approach for young artists who need basics, but great for olderheimers who enjoy 'easier paths' ….


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 22, 2018)

robgb said:


> Your comment, by the way, is exactly what I meant when I mentioned purists



If expecting a composer to have at least a rudimentary ability/knowledge when it comes to playing and voicing chords, and be at least semi-proficient on an instrument is being a 'purist', I'm not sure I can ever win this debate! 
It's an interesting point though - I do get your argument of 'I'm not a fluent keyboardist, so this acts as a shortcut a place I'd get to anyway after a bit of time'. That's understandable. And it's sort of analogous to VIs - you're playing cello parts without learning the cello, but the musical intent is the same.

I just get a bit annoyed at any 'innovation' which removes the ability to understand music from the composing process. Like that thing on the new kontakt keyboards where you can quantise to a scale or mode. Again, I think that's probably a good shortcut for someone to create something that 'fits together' in a sense, but it makes me wonder why someone wouldn't just learn how to play in the first place.


----------



## robgb (Apr 22, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> If expecting a composer to have at least a rudimentary ability/knowledge when it comes to playing and voicing chords, and be at least semi-proficient on an instrument is being a 'purist', I'm not sure I can ever win this debate!


I don't think it's being a purist for a composer to be expected to know about voicing chords, but to expect every composer to know how to play a keyboard skillfully is, I think, unreasonable and wrongheaded. If you use a guitar vst in your composition, I'm surely not going to criticize you for failing to learn how to put your fingers on a fretboard and play it yourself. And while I'm pretty damn good with a guitar, I don't think it's necessary for me to only compose on the instrument I'm good at. We do what we have to do to get the sounds in our heads into our DAWs. It isn't only skilled keyboard players who understand the intricacies of harmony, et. al, and it's silly to expect every composer to conform to some standard of proficiency with an instrument. All that matters in composing is the final result. How we get there, how we acquired and internalized the knowledge to get there is absolutely unimportant, if the final result is good, competent work.

By the way, I know of one Broadway composer who doesn't play any instruments, can't read music, and simply creates his tunes by singing into a tape recorder. There are many ways to do the deed.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 22, 2018)

I had a look at the introduction video.
It appears to me that you can't lock chords to a scale. Is that correct?

I have the same problem as RobGb - I just can't play all those maj9th chords fast enough so a plugin that would help me play those by using a single key would be great. Ideally something where I get two octaves of chords in my chosen scale would be great.
I'm aware of Cthulhu, but that lacks that feature as well.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 22, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> I just get a bit annoyed at any 'innovation' which removes the ability to understand music from the composing process. Like that thing on the new kontakt keyboards where you can quantise to a scale or mode. Again, I think that's probably a good shortcut for someone to create something that 'fits together' in a sense, but it makes me wonder why someone wouldn't just learn how to play in the first place.



I also use that mode on my Komplete Kontrol keyboard to learn a scale. I'll noodle around with the mode on and as I noodle I'll be memorising the scale and developing the muscle memory for it. As it won't let you change the scale easily on the fly I have to learn a few scales in order to play through chord progressions and this is a shortcut to learning. I used to Google the scale to do this beforehand and this keeps my attention on the keys and not the screen


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 22, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I had a look at the introduction video.
> It appears to me that you can't lock chords to a scale. Is that correct?
> 
> I have the same problem as RobGb - I just can't play all those maj9th chords fast enough so a plugin that would help me play those by using a single key would be great. Ideally something where I get two octaves of chords in my chosen scale would be great.
> I'm aware of Cthulhu, but that lacks that feature as well.


 no you can't sadly . I was informed that they are working on a new plugin that will let you select to work in a scale .


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 22, 2018)

But you could route f.e. Insta Chord into another midi FX for scales.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 22, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> But you could route f.e. Insta Chord into another midi FX for scales.



Could you provide a working example plz ? What other midi FX ?


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 22, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> But you could route f.e. Insta Chord into another midi FX for scales.


I don't mind it really . It helps me learn which chords will work in certain scales . this tool will actually help some to learn music theory a bit better .


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 22, 2018)

If people feel that plugins like this add something to their music then all power to their elbow.

But I have often stumbled across the most interesting modulations and harmonisations by larking around on the keyboard. I suspect there may be a danger in writing to the suggested chord progressions rather than writing your ‘own’ music, but that’s just a matter of self discipline, and making the software do what you want rather than letting it run amok.

I prefer to hear the harmony in my head and then transcribe it. Not always quicker, but, I think, better. (Mind you, the voices in my head do tell me to do all sorts of things.........)

As long as it’s between consenting adults and doesn’t scare the horses, then why not ?


----------



## robgb (Apr 22, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> But I have often stumbled across the most interesting modulations and harmonisations by larking around on the keyboard. I suspect there may be a danger in writing to the suggested chord progressions rather than writing your ‘own’ music, but that’s just a matter of self discipline, and making the software do what you want rather than letting it run amok.


As far as I can tell, this software doesn't suggest chord progressions at all (and I may be wrong about that). You have to assign the chords to a series of slots yourself, and there don't seem to be any presets for specific chord progressions (or anything else). You have to create your own. What this software does is allow you to assign a chord to a single key. You press that key with your left hand and have the option to play the chord with your right either as single notes or as chords with two, three, four, five or six notes, including a bass note, if you so desire. If you listen to the simple sample I posted, you'll get the idea. I assigned a chord progression to four left hand keys, then used my right hand to play, all in the same spot, the notes of chord in whatever pattern I preferred. I could have played this myself, of course, but my skills aren't that great and it would have taken me quite some time to get it to the point it is in the example—which took me approximately a minute and a half to do using the software. All this software is is a shortcut for those of us who are less skilled at playing than others. It doesn't do anything else for me (as far as I can tell) other than make me sound like a better player than I actually am.

I agree that it's often great to noodle around and find something interesting, and I do that quite a bit. But there a lot of ways to skin a cat, as they say.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 22, 2018)

Correct . You pick which chords you want to use from any key , and there are tons of chords to choose from , multiple inversion, set strums for guitar style chords , etc . It's a big palette to choose from and you're not limited to certain chord progressions .


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 22, 2018)

I think there is a place for such tools. If you are not as skilled as Keith Jarret, and you rely on the keyboard to compose and get ideas to run with, your lack of skills can limit your ideas.

I heard the opinion of someone with insight on music explain why *Andrew Lloyd Weber *wrote such pablum. 
_He is a poor pianist they said. If the piano is your composing tool and you have poor piano skills it inevitably limits your ideas.
_
That being said I totally envy Mike Verta's ability to sit at the keys and try out a million ideas a second_. _


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 22, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> I think there is a place for such tools. If you are not as skilled as Keith Jarret, and you rely on the keyboard to compose and get ideas to run with, your lack of skills can limit your ideas.
> 
> I heard the opinion of someone with insight on music explain why *Andrew Lloyd Weber *wrote such pablum.
> _He is a poor pianist they said. If the piano is your composing tool and you have poor piano skills it inevitably limits your ideas.
> ...



Ha! Keith Jarrett "The Melody at Night, with You' streaming as I read this !!


----------



## robgb (Apr 22, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> He is a poor pianist they said. If the piano is your composing tool and you have poor piano skills it inevitably limits your ideas.


I think this is complete hogwash. A skillful composer could write a beautiful, complex piece without ever touching a piano. As for Webber writing pablum, I think that's a pretty subjective opinion. Clearly he's writing material that a lot of people love and I doubt they'd appreciate having their taste in music denigrated.


----------



## aaronventure (Apr 23, 2018)

Saw this thread and went to check the plugins out and thought I'd throw this in for you guys to consider.

Scaler looks cool, but it doesn't seem to offer anything more than what Sundog offered years ago except the scale detection.

I used Sundog extensively a few years ago when I had a hyperproduction period and my keyboard skills simply weren't there. I was churning out a fully produced and mixed tune per day and I just needed to get to the progressions as soon as possible.

From what I saw, Scaler lets you build chord progressions but previewing chords is a bit painful because there's a lot of clicking to get to chord variations, base note variations and inversions. It takes away from what's important - finding chord progressions fast.

Sundog is roughly the same price, has a full set of chords within a certain scale laid out for you, divided into triads and sevenths. It has dozens of scales, all the western ones and dozens of ethnic scales etc.





Click the middle to play root position, left side of the block to play inversion #1, right side to play inversion #2 (both of which you can set up). There's also a "tension" display with the diagonal lines, if that's of any use to you. You can create progressions as well, just choose your chords and they appear in the bar on the top. You can automatically generate basslines and arps for your set chord progressions, and different "instruments" output to different MIDI channels (up to 16) so you can set up a "prototype" multi in Kontakt and flesh out your idea really quick. It also allows for different song parts, and each can have a different chord progression, arp, whatever. It has some nice editing features such as "Minimize finger movement in chords", as well as for the Bass and High notes. You can also put in your own chords.

It's external and outputs MIDI via a virtual MIDI port into your DAW. Very simple. It also supports the drag and drop MIDI feature. Click on Export MIDI and drag it into your DAW.

The dev is a really cool guy and keeps updating the software, he'll reply to emails very quickly whether you have a problem or need advice.

It seems to have gotten even better since I last used it ~two years ago. I'm surprised it's such a little known piece of software, it's been out for years now with a very accessible price point and a straightforward workflow for getting your tunes out really quickly.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for that Aaron. I've never heard of Sundog before. Looks quite interesting.

I did some searching last night and apart from Scaler I also spotted Captain chords, which looks like another good option. 
https://mixedinkey.com/captain-plugins/captain-chords


----------



## robgb (Apr 23, 2018)

I take it back about there not being any presets with chord progressions provided. I discovered that to get those on a Mac, you have to install an additional set of files. So there ARE presets.

Also, when using it today, I've noticed that when recording midi on the track it records what you play and not the actual chord changes. Yesterday it recorded the changes and I could drag and drop the file onto my piano track. Can't do that today. So either I'm stone cold crazy, or I've done something different today. Unfortunately, I didn't save yesterday's file... No idea what's going on. 

And one last problem, the AUi version isn't showing up in either Reaper or Studio One. Don't know what that's all about.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 23, 2018)

+1 for scaler. While a little more expensive, it's easy to use and plenty of options. 

Cheers!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 23, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> +1 for scaler. While a little more expensive, it's easy to use and plenty of options.
> 
> Cheers!



My need to learn justifies cost of ALL of these …. _given benefits posted above_. Already got InstaChord and Obelisk was next.

I'm a bit concerned if Sundog ( per @ aaronventure ) is much easier to learn /use than Scaler.
From seeing his post, can you add any comment in terms of ease-of-use ?


----------



## robgb (Apr 23, 2018)

robgb said:


> Also, when using it today, I've noticed that when recording midi on the track it records what you play and not the actual chord changes.


Found what I was doing wrong. In Reaper you have to make sure that Record Output is set to Output (MIDI)... Problem solved.
And the developer says that AU won't work in Reaper, so used the VSTi.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 23, 2018)

Cubase users, what do these utilities offer that the Chord Track doesn't? It can put the chords of your choosing into your track, and suggest progressions.

It has some pretty sophisticated features, like a chord suggester, circle of 5ths chord chooser, and the ability to add 3 part harmonies to audio tracks. It has numerous voicings like pop, jazz, etc. 

The only thing I can see is that, while it has a guitar voicing, it doesn't have strumming. 


.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 23, 2018)

I checked in my cart and I was getting a further discount because of my previous purchases. I didn't wanna regret not buying this at this ultra-low price, so bought InstaChords.
Also grabbed Beatskillz's Slam Dawg, it was just $1


----------



## Mornats (Apr 23, 2018)

robgb said:


> Found what I was doing wrong. In Reaper you have to make sure that Record Output is set to Output (MIDI)... Problem solved.
> And the developer says that AU won't work in Reaper, so used the VSTi.



Hmm, I tried doing that in Reaper but it wouldn't record anything at all.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 23, 2018)

Instant Gratification


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 23, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Hmm, I tried doing that in Reaper but it wouldn't record anything at all.



Running Win10 Pro / Reaper v 5.79 and doesn't make any difference here, where InstaChord *Output* is set.
Input is 'All MIDI' and _Send_ is to Omnisphere (which is obviously my sound source). Omnisphere2 Track Input is MIDI and Record Output is Stereo. Records and Playback is normal.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Earlier, sostenuto mentioned using InstaChord with Orange Tree guitars. For those who use multiple VI's with a variety of strumming engines and similar tools, InstaChord has an advantage that hasn't been mentioned yet. Once you set it up to your liking, you can play all of your (for example) guitar libraries the same way and pretty much ignore the differences among the built-in engines.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Running Win10 Pro / Reaper v 5.79 and doesn't make any difference here, where InstaChord *Output* is set.
> Input is 'All MIDI' and _Send_ is to Omnisphere (which is obviously my sound source). Omnisphere2 Track Input is MIDI and Record Output is Stereo. Records and Playback is normal.


Ah, thanks I think that just answered why it's not working for me. I've got them both on the same track


----------



## robgb (Apr 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Running Win10 Pro / Reaper v 5.79 and doesn't make any difference here, where InstaChord *Output* is set.
> Input is 'All MIDI' and _Send_ is to Omnisphere (which is obviously my sound source). Omnisphere2 Track Input is MIDI and Record Output is Stereo. Records and Playback is normal.





Mornats said:


> Hmm, I tried doing that in Reaper but it wouldn't record anything at all.



This is really the only way I know to set it up in Reaper so that it records the ouput keys (top keyboard) rather than the input keys (bottom keyboard). If anyone knows of another way, please let me know. Oh, and pardon the slow playing, my screen capture audio was lagging badly and I didn't bother to adjust it.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 23, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is really the only way I know to set it up in Reaper so that it records the ouput keys (top keyboard) rather than the input keys (bottom keyboard). If anyone knows of another way, please let me know. Oh, and pardon the slow playing, my screen capture audio was lagging badly and I didn't bother to adjust it.



Nice! So what part does InstaChord play in that? Hard to tell what the program did as it looks like you just played all the notes? I don't know the program so I'm not sure what I just watched


----------



## robgb (Apr 23, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Nice! So what part does InstaChord play in that? Hard to tell what the program did as it looks like you just played all the notes? I don't know the program so I'm not sure what I just watched


Watch the bottom keyboard. That's what I'm ACTUALLY playing. The top keyboard is what the result is. You use a lefthand key to change chords, and your right hand plays in the same place. You can also do automatic strums, etc.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Running Win10 Pro / Reaper v 5.79 and doesn't make any difference here, where InstaChord *Output* is set.
> Input is 'All MIDI' and _Send_ is to Omnisphere (which is obviously my sound source). Omnisphere2 Track Input is MIDI and Record Output is Stereo. Records and Playback is normal.





robgb said:


> This is really the only way I know to set it up in Reaper so that it records the ouput keys (top keyboard) rather than the input keys (bottom keyboard). If anyone knows of another way, please let me know. Oh, and pardon the slow playing, my screen capture audio was lagging badly and I didn't bother to adjust it.



Oh Yeah ! my bad, as I was just focusing on @ Mornats 'Recording' word. Duuuhhhh … sure, Output: MIDI to Record: 'MIDI'  I was concerned he could not Record 'any' Output.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Here are some more tools I have been following, to monkey around with chords...


RapidComposer http://www.musicdevelopments.com
Tonespace (free) http://www.mucoder.net/en/tonespace/
Harmony Navigator http://www.cognitone.com/products/nav/intro/page.stml
Tessitura Pro http://mdecks.com/tessitura.phtml
Mapping Tonal Harmony Pro http://mdecks.com/mapharmony.phtml
Cthulhu https://www.xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu

Chordz (free) http://www.codefn42.com/chordz/index.html
MidiChords (free) http://thepiz.org/plugins/?p=midiChords
Sundog (not plugin) http://feelyoursound.com/sundog/
There's probably some more I'm forgetting. For me personally, I find them to get in the way of what my own mind and inspiration wants to do, but they are all interesting tools to experiment with


----------



## Mornats (Apr 24, 2018)

robgb said:


> This is really the only way I know to set it up in Reaper so that it records the ouput keys (top keyboard) rather than the input keys (bottom keyboard). If anyone knows of another way, please let me know. Oh, and pardon the slow playing, my screen capture audio was lagging badly and I didn't bother to adjust it.




Thanks a million Rob, that sorted me out! This makes it a much more valuable tool for me now. I can have it sit on one track and just feed midi to other vst instrument tracks. And now that it's recording the output I can go and tweak it and overdub it where necessary.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 24, 2018)

Are there any suggestions of pulling a melody out of chord progressions? Do the melodies all stay within the scale?


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 24, 2018)

I've looked at pretty much all the suggestions in this thread, and finally had a look at the chord function of my Komplete S61.
Although some of these are really quite advanced, I can't believe not a single one offers what I want - an option to pick a scale and get suggestions covering perhaps 2 octaves of 7th, add9, sus4 chords, which I can trigger and come up with my own chord progression.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 24, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Here are some more tools I have been following, to monkey around with chords...
> 
> 
> RapidComposer http://www.musicdevelopments.com
> ...


Scaler from pluginboutique is pretty interesting too....https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/3-Studio-Tools/72-Utility/3933-Scaler


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 24, 2018)

yep mentioned above in the thread already a lot, I didn't want to repeat...there are a few others also mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## elpedro (Apr 24, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> My need to learn justifies cost of ALL of these …. _given benefits posted above_. Already got InstaChord and Obelisk was next.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned if Sundog ( per @ aaronventure ) is much easier to learn /use than Scaler.
> From seeing his post, can you add any comment in terms of ease-of-use ?


I have both Sundog and Scaler, and prefer scaler as it is more flexible for finding chord substitution (modal interchange) and also finding the right inversions to get voice-leading right is so easy.Both are good utilities though.


----------



## VinRice (Apr 25, 2018)

For Logic users Sundog has the advantage of connecting via the IAC driver which means you get the actual output notes rather than the input notes that MIDI effects record - or you can just drag & drop the notes. I've got them all and with all these things there has to be a balance between between complexity/functionality and speed of use, otherwise you might as well just do it by hand. 

The more theory you understand the more useful these applications become. Sundog has become my favourite - great for quickly generating string _ostinati_ in violins with chords in violas and bass line in cellos/basses even though the app seems to be targeted at bedroom EDM producers. Hundreds of exotic scales and arpeggio patterns included.


----------



## robgb (Apr 25, 2018)

VinRice said:


> For Logic users Sundog has the advantage of connecting via the IAC driver which means you get the actual output notes rather than the input notes that MIDI effects record - or you can just drag & drop the notes.


Instachord is doing the same thing in Reaper, so I imagine it would in Logic or any other DAW as well. Might depend on the DAW, however, because it took me awhile to sort it out in Reaper, and I needed to use a special setting to make it record the output (see video above).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2018)

Depends on the DAW. In LPX the midi signal path is such that the midi plugin slot is AFTER the point where midi is recorded to a region. Then during playback, the region data is sent through the midi plugin slots before hitting the instrument slot. It would be nice if LPX provided a way to insert midi plugins in the midi signal path before recording to the region, but they don't. Anyone reading this, please submit feature request.

So in LPX this is often the issue with creative midi plugins, that IAC must be used to send the output from the plugin out and and around and back into LPX to record to region. Sundog is not a plugin, so its a bit simpler, you don't have to do the "out and around" part. on the other hand, if it were a plugin then it would sync with the host better and save with the project.


----------



## robgb (Apr 25, 2018)

That's a shame. Glad I use Reaper, then.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 25, 2018)

Its not really that bad, just requires some work arounds. MidiFXFreeze can also be used.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 25, 2018)

Yup MidiFreeze FX makes it super simple to get the MIDI Output from MIDI FX Plugins in logic


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 15, 2018)

FYI, there have been a few free upgrades to Instachord since April. The latest is version 1.20, which came out on October 10th.

Details on the new features in the upgrades can be found HERE

I bought Instachord on Plugin Boutique, and I downloaded 1.20 through my account.


----------



## bonebones (Oct 17, 2018)

Scaler has had an update since, 1.5 is really useful with new Guitar Fretboard, ARP, STRUM, chord editing features and lots of new sounds and chord sets, also being able to set parallel harmony and go up a scale non-diatonically is really useful. See this video:


----------



## Fleer (Jul 11, 2019)

Instachord is $9.87 now including three expansion packs at PluginBoutique. 
Also, another same price deal on InstaScale with three more WA plugins.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 11, 2019)

I have looked in the manual but I have not found any way to use the chordprogression with strum styles or whatever as midi drag and drop, otherway its useles for me, seems to be "only" a help for playing midi keyboard, please correct me if I am wrong, if I could get the chord progression as midi drag and drop might be nice as inspiration.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 11, 2019)

Still on the fence myself, as I got Scaler only recently.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 11, 2019)

Fleer, does scaler have kind of midi drag and drop output ? Or do you have to record the corrected midi keyboard input in your daw ? Cause I think the principle will be the same on both very similiar vst.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 11, 2019)

Wish I could tell you, KarlHeinz. Haven’t got the time to test it yet


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 11, 2019)

I can’t find InstaChord for that price.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 11, 2019)

Look for the bundle with three expansions, Leon, not InstaChord on its own.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 11, 2019)

Okay. Bought the bundle. Thanks.


----------



## k4music (Jul 11, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Fleer, does scaler have kind of midi drag and drop output ? Or do you have to record the corrected midi keyboard input in your daw ? Cause I think the principle will be the same on both very similiar vst.


we can drag and drop any chord box from scaler into the daw. Also we can arrange chords side by side in scaler and drag the whole progression.


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> I have looked in the manual but I have not found any way to use the chordprogression with strum styles or whatever as midi drag and drop, otherway its useles for me, seems to be "only" a help for playing midi keyboard, please correct me if I am wrong, if I could get the chord progression as midi drag and drop might be nice as inspiration.



I don't think instachord has drag and drop. You can record its midi output though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 11, 2019)

Fleer said:


> Look for the bundle with three expansions, Leon, not InstaChord on its own.




the $9.87 bundle?

steal.


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2019)

What are the expansions? Just extra presets?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 11, 2019)

> we can drag and drop any chord box from scaler into the daw. Also we can arrange chords side by side in scaler and drag the whole progression.





> I don't think instachord has drag and drop. You can record its midi output though.


Strange, in my logic drag and drop midi should be more important for the chordprogression generater then for the melody correcting tool. But I must admit I did not really get the difference. Has anybody both and could explain in short terms ? Maybe I have to wait for the next Scaler sale, but on the other hands actually there are dozens and dozens of tools doing this kind of stuf and I already have more then enough of them, maybe just leave this one out..
Dex:


> What are the expansions? Just extra presets?


Yes, as far as I understood, two with jazz and blues presets, forgot the third.

Again: where is the use of it if you cant drop that progression as midi into your daw ?


----------



## Dex (Jul 12, 2019)

Instachord is not really a chord progression generator. It's more of a chord arpeggiator and strummer. You have to program (or play) the chord order and strumming yourself. Then once you've done that you can record the midi output.

Here's an example of how you would program it:
https://stash.reaper.fm/36719/inst1.png

And here's the midi output, zoomed in a little more. If you look closely you can see the differences between the up and down strums:
https://stash.reaper.fm/36720/inst2.png

Edit: Don't they have a demo? Why not try that if you're on the fence about it.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 12, 2019)

Dex said:


> What are the expansions? Just extra presets?


Yep. R&B and Jazz. Three packs.


----------



## Gunvor (Jul 12, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Fleer, does scaler have kind of midi drag and drop output ? Or do you have to record the corrected midi keyboard input in your daw ? Cause I think the principle will be the same on both very similiar vst.



Yes it does have drag and drop midi function. Even in arpeggio mode if you like.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 12, 2019)

nice presentation

musical


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2019)

Had InstaChord for some time. Still looks like Bundle deal is worth it for Expansions ??


----------



## k4music (Jul 12, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Had InstaChord for some time. Still looks like Bundle deal is worth it for Expansions ??


I find that expansions are just few more chord combinations/presets(kind of text files which we can add to the presets folder). So if you want more chord progressions you can get them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2019)

THX ! Lots of piano Jazz interest and <$10. may be easy choice.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jul 12, 2019)

If you like InstaChord.... check this one out, this is the one I use, I got it on sale a while back
for 9.99!
https://feelyoursound.com/chordpotion/


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## sostenuto (Jul 12, 2019)

Soooo …… in Reaper, one creates a Track containing ChordPotion and then adds something like OTS EV Rock Standard like an FX … on the Track ? Is it incorrect to simply do a Send from ChordPotion to EV Rock Standard ?


----------



## Dex (Jul 12, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Soooo …… in Reaper, one creates a Track containing ChordPotion and then adds something like OTS EV Rock Standard like an FX … on the Track ? Is it incorrect to simply do a Send from ChordPotion to EV Rock Standard ?


Either way would work. 

When was chordpotion on sale for $10? That’s about the most I would pay for it.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 12, 2019)

Dex: thanks for pictures (saying more the words some times  ) and explanation. It already clears things for me, I was only interested in something giving me some inspiration which chord progressions.

As chordpotion is mentioned: I have it and I love it but I doubt it was ever on sale for 10 bucks, there was (as always with feelyoursound) an intro offer with I think 20 % off, the feelyoursound stuff never goes on that strange deal prizes and I am glad the develloper (nice guy by the way) seems to be able to live without these things. This is all very good stuff and chordpotion already had a big update which realizes lots of user requests even if it goes in different direction from the original intent (one of the happy requesters talking here  ). But its more a generative/randomn sequence generator which now goes as far as being useable as simple accompaniement track generator (bass, chord, additional high notes track).


----------

